# New puppy from breeder could have hydrocephalus???



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

We brought our new Chi puppy home from a breeder 8 days ago. Today he saw our vet for his wellness/immunization visit. She informed me he has an unusually large soft spot, and one of his eyes is "wonky". This is my term, not hers. The one eye sort of drifts outwards. She told me he may have hydrocephalus, and the only way to know is to have a neurological evaluation. He seems perfectly normal, no seizures or anything alarming. Has anyone experienced this? What tests were performed? What treatment was necessary? Thanks for any insight. I've been reading online about it, but real case scenarios would be helpful.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd wait until this puppy is older to make that determination. If he is hydrocephalic you will know soon. How old is he? A lazy eye may make him appear this way. These puppies with this problem do not do well. Usually die under 6 months. I'd maybe make an appointment with the neurologist. If he does confirm this diagnosis, the breeder should know about this immediately. Good luck


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

He's 4 months. Seems completely healthy to me, so maybe we'll take a wait and see approach. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

susan davis said:


> I'd wait until this puppy is older to make that determination. If he is hydrocephalic you will know soon. How old is he? A lazy eye may make him appear this way. These puppies with this problem do not do well. Usually die under 6 months. I'd maybe make an appointment with the neurologist. If he does confirm this diagnosis, the breeder should know about this immediately. Good luck


How old would you say before making that determination? He's 16 weeks now.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this puppy is 4 months old now, unless he is having symptoms, I'd say he just has a 'lazy' eye. A hydrocephalic dog has very wide set eyes, bulging molera (soft spot on top of his head) and his actions are different from normal puppies. Very clumsy. Google it and see. There are mild and severe conditions so maybe he has a very mild case? Tincture of time will tell.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Is he an apple head? Some vets have seen so few apple heads they think hydro. Are there a lot of apple heads in your area? When Peanut was being diagnosed for her neurological problems that was his guess before the MRI & CT. I was really sure that wasn't it. He had never seen a 'typy' chi before.


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

zellko said:


> Is he an apple head? Some vets have seen so few apple heads they think hydro. Are there a lot of apple heads in your area? When Peanut was being diagnosed for her neurological problems that was his guess before the MRI & CT. I was really sure that wasn't it. He had never seen a 'typy' chi before.


Yes, apple head. I'm not sure if we have a lot of apple heads in this area or not. Our older apple head goes to the same vet, and she never mentioned hydro with him. Luckily, our puppy hasn't exhibited any symptoms, so we're praying he's healthy.


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

susan davis said:


> If this puppy is 4 months old now, unless he is having symptoms, I'd say he just has a 'lazy' eye. A hydrocephalic dog has very wide set eyes, bulging molera (soft spot on top of his head) and his actions are different from normal puppies. Very clumsy. Google it and see. There are mild and severe conditions so maybe he has a very mild case? Tincture of time will tell.


Thanks, Susan! Praying it's just a lazy eye.


----------

